# Eure Meinung zu Samsung U28H750 ?



## kaisper (17. September 2017)

Moin Leute,
Samsung hat anscheind relativ unbemerkt einen Business-Monitor auf der Markt gebracht, welcher sich möglicherweise auch als guter Allrounder nutzen lässt. Es handelt sich dabei um das im Titel erwähnte Modell. Für mich ist das Modell relativ interessant, da es UHD in recht schickem Design zu nem ganz guten Kurs (400) bietet. Auch die Kombination aus QLED und TN klingt jetzt nicht so schlecht. Ich finde leider keinerlei Tests oder ähnliches zu diesem Modell, außer vereinzelt kurze Kundenbewertungen. Ich würde gerne mal eure Meinung zu diesem Modell hören. Besonders zu QLED und TN?!
 AKtuell nutze ich auch ein Monitor mit TN-Panel (Samsung 226BW) und das war eigentlich zum Zocken und Arbeiten immer okay. Ich finde auch den Unterschied zu meinem XPS13 mit IPS jetzt nicht extrem gravierend.

UHD Monitor U28H750 LED (28") | LU28H750UQUXEN | Samsung CH


----------



## Spinal (22. September 2017)

Ich persönlich würde keinen TN Monitor mehr kaufen. Besonders die schlechten Blickwinkel gehen mir auf die Nerven. Je größer das Display, desto auffälliger ist es natürlich. Bei 28" wird man das eher spüren als bei 22".
Finde die Spezifikation echt seltsam, 8 Bit + FCR (also quasi 10 Bit) Panel mit TN.  Und den Preis finde ich da auch nicht ohne. Da finde ich den 32H850 interessanter, kostet aber auch deutlich mehr. Hat aber 32" mit VA Panel.

Aber insgesamt würde ich mich wohl eher woanders umschauen, mir scheint dass der Marketingbegriff QLED den Preis unnötigerweise in die Höhe treibt.


----------

